# Bild in eine News integrieren!



## 2Pac (13. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich werde demnächst eine sehr umfangreiche Seite programmieren. Aber in PHP und ich informiere mich vorher über alles was ich einbauen möchte. So bin ich auch auf das Ausrichten eines Bildes in einer News gekommen. Der User kann ein Bild hochladen und dabei angeben, ob es links oder rechts stehen soll. Jetzt aber die Frage die auch mit HTML zu tun hat. Wie löse ich das ganze so, dass die News um das Bild steht. Also Normal müsste ich ja eine Tabelle anlegen und diese dann in 3 Teile teilen.

1. Bild
2. Text neben Bild
3. Text unterm Bild

Aber dann erschwert mir das ja das auslesen aus einer Datenbank. Es muss doch eine Lösung geben das hinzubekommen.

Beispiel: http://www.fifa-news.com 
Die News dort haben auch Bilder und sind dynamisch um das Bild gelegt.

MfG 2Pac


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. März 2004)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/grafiken/ausrichten.htm#textumfluss


----------



## 2Pac (13. März 2004)

Dankeschön


----------

